# please show me a picture of Scolopendara japonica



## Yutaka (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey,guys.



I am a study of centipede on its own. 

Currently, I have the task of grouping on the distribution for each _S.japonica_, but it does not have a specimen of _S.japonica_ in Cambodia and Taiwan. 

If anyone hearted someone, please pictures of _S.japonica_ exotic, such as Cambodia and Taiwan production production to me. 


Since I used the google translator, it might be insanely English, but I hope what I mean if transmitted. 


Thank you





_S.japonica_ in OKINAWA




Image of House centipede incidentally

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cavedweller (Aug 1, 2014)

Whoa dang that's a crazy house centipede! I kinda want one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yutaka (Aug 1, 2014)

This crazy house centipede was found in Okinawa. 

Creatures of Okinawa is crazy......


I will go to Okinawa next month also.


----------



## ecooper (Aug 1, 2014)

That house centipede is amazing! I'll join the "I want one" club!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Aug 2, 2014)

Awesome house centipede... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill S (Aug 3, 2014)

That house centipede is amazing!  I wish Scolopendra japonica were available in the U.S.  I use a mukade mon for my kyudojo, and would love to be able to keep some S. japonica in my collection.  (But I find S. heros and S. polymorpha in my house, so I guess I should be satisfied with that.)


----------



## Yutaka (Aug 5, 2014)

Mukade mon? It is great. 

On the contrary, there are only S.s.mutilans and S.japonica is here. Enviable S.heros castaneiceps. I also I want S.heros castaneiceps. 


Oh, and when I see today, S.japonica of Amami Oshima production had been spawning.


So,I seem to be busy again now.


----------



## Bill S (Aug 5, 2014)

Here's the hanna mato (target) we used for a New Year's Shoot at our kyudojo.  (For those who don't know what kyudo is, it's Japanese archery.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yutaka (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow,it's very cool!!

Well, I make a shirt with Mukade mon crest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gel (Aug 8, 2014)

I also want that house centipede!  Beautiful!

---------- Post added 08-08-2014 at 04:41 PM ----------




Bill S said:


> That house centipede is amazing!  I wish Scolopendra japonica were available in the U.S.  I use a mukade mon for my kyudojo, and would love to be able to keep some S. japonica in my collection.  (But I find S. heros and S. polymorpha in my house, so I guess I should be satisfied with that.)


I wish I had Scolopendra heros in my house. One of my dream pedes. I can't find any specimens for sale in Canada. Lucky you hehe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill S (Aug 8, 2014)

Gel said:


> I wish I had Scolopendra heros in my house. One of my dream pedes..... Lucky you hehe!


Yes, I'm always glad to find them here, although it's sometimes a surprise.  One morning I had gotten up early and was sitting at my computer checking my e-mail when I felt something crawling across my bare foot.  I looked down and discovered a Scolopendra heros.  I quickly looked around for something to put it in and caught it with my hands.  But it's not the way I would prefer to catch them.


----------



## thebugfreak (Aug 14, 2014)

Do you happen to know the latin name of that particular house centipede?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dementedlullaby (Aug 14, 2014)

thebugfreak said:


> Do you happen to know the latin name of that particular house centipede?


I don't think anyone has studied them in enough detail yet. All species seem to just be lumped under Scutigera coleoptrata regardless of region found.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate centipedes, but I want it!!!!!!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 15, 2014)

Not Scutigera coleoptrata but certainly in family Scutigeridae.  Way too large for that species.  Maybe a represenative of Theuropoda?


----------



## zhangjunduo (Aug 16, 2014)

I just wonder whether this is a S. japonica
found in Sichuan,China


----------



## Yutaka (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry for the delay... 


S.japonica from China!? 

Do you have back or rather, pictures of the whole body has been taken? 

You ask, please show......


----------



## zhangjunduo (Aug 21, 2014)

i'm not sure what it is.

there are two pedes.
they are in different colors,but I think they are the same species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yutaka (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you, You're a great man to the highest. 


This is not the type that I have seen. Although I think that's probably S.japonica...... 

Oh yeah, I saw in the previous photo, I feel it’s like S.japonica of Okinawa and Amami Oshima is. 


In this way, one step I, it's not close to the truth of S.japonica.



Very very thank you. I love you.


----------



## zhangjunduo (Aug 22, 2014)

You're welcome,and thank you for the identification.


----------

